# Benefit for a very ill cruncher...



## PaulieG (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm thinking about trying to raise some money for a dedicated cruncher who is very ill. This will either be money for his own care, or possibly a donation to a cause in his name. I will not reveal his name at this time to protect his privacy. However, those of you who spend much time in the WCG sub forums, you will know who I'm talking about. If you are interested in possibly contributing to a fund for this dedicated cruncher, please post here or send me a PM. I'm working on the details now, so I just want to see who is willing to participate...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 8, 2009)

lets do it.

i think a tiny bit of credit needs to go to the originator of the idea though.

Loonym......

WE ARE COMING FOR YOU BUDDY!


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 8, 2009)

why not just get all the DONATED parts ...Slaps a rig together .... BadaBing BadaBow...Mails the Rig to Unmentionable Someone....Unmentionable Someone turns rig on ands says Hot Damn this is some crunching rig!?!?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 8, 2009)

im more worried about keeping him alive rather than keeping him crunching.

at this point in time the donation to assist his health and well being is more important than anything computer related.

hell.... lets try to pay some of his bills. im sure not being about to work has him light in the wallet and eager to pay the utilities.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 8, 2009)

Ahhh now i see...I thought he needed a crunching rig....Fellow cruncher ...Im ok I understand now...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 8, 2009)

theres no reason we cant say his name. it would probably get more ppl in on the help.

*Loonym*


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> lets do it.
> 
> i think a tiny bit of credit needs to go to the originator of the idea though.
> 
> ...



 None of this is about credit, right? It's simply identifying a need, but yes, let's do it.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 8, 2009)

I hate to be the skeptic/asshole here... and I trust pauile and fits.  But how do the rest of us know that this is something legit?

It would be a good idea to post the story/some sort of proof that this is a real person in need and not one of those guys at the gas station that tells you the sob story about how his family lives out of his van and that he needs gas money to go <wherever>

again, hate to be the Becker here, but those of us who do not know about this, don't keep up with the WCG forum need a bit more info (maybe even a link to the relevant parts of the forum).


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 8, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> I hate to be the skeptic/asshole here... and I trust pauile and fits.  But how do the rest of us know that this is something legit?
> 
> It would be a good idea to post the story/some sort of proof that this is a real person in need and not one of those guys at the gas station that tells you the sob story about how his family lives out of his van and that he needs gas money to go <wherever>
> 
> again, hate to be the Becker here, but those of us who do not know about this, don't keep up with the WCG forum need a bit more info (maybe even a link to the relevant parts of the forum).



I certainly understand your concern. However, I started this thread right after I received a PM from him, and without asking if I can share any of his business. Like I said in the OP, this is just a idea, without any real direction yet. Oh, and this guy is legit alright...he helped the TPU WCG team get on it's feet.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 8, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> I hate to be the skeptic/asshole here... and I trust pauile and fits.  But how do the rest of us know that this is something legit?
> 
> It would be a good idea to post the story/some sort of proof that this is a real person in need and not one of those guys at the gas station that tells you the sob story about how his family lives out of his van and that he needs gas money to go <wherever>
> 
> again, hate to be the Becker here, but those of us who do not know about this, don't keep up with the WCG forum need a bit more info (maybe even a link to the relevant parts of the forum).



Its on the level man. He needs help!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 8, 2009)

My sincerities go out to _you_, unfortunately I won't be able to help at all ...

.. but I will say this, and it please don't take this the wrong way. 

I hope everything turns out for the good in the end.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 8, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> I hate to be the skeptic/asshole here... and I trust pauile and fits.  But how do the rest of us know that this is something legit?
> 
> It would be a good idea to post the story/some sort of proof that this is a real person in need and not one of those guys at the gas station that tells you the sob story about how his family lives out of his van and that he needs gas money to go <wherever>
> 
> again, hate to be the Becker here, but those of us who do not know about this, don't keep up with the WCG forum need a bit more info (maybe even a link to the relevant parts of the forum).



check for yourself man...

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=183598

thats all i can say.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 8, 2009)

ok... lemme know how we can do this and I'm in.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 8, 2009)

im not gonna lie. I cant do jack. I dont have the funds to help. Iv got the i7 folding (WCG) for now though. finally got it running. I need to say this though. If you have ever searched these forums for this type of thread you will relize how successfull they are. This community is great and full of good people. Now let me make this very clear. this goes for everyone. you can use these shoes too. I may not know you. I may have never seen you or heard your voice. or understood your humor but it doesnt matter does it? I mean lets face it this kind of shit goes way beyond the internet. These are forums..forums with a bunch of people we dont know will never know or even meet in person. But that doesnt really change us does it? I mean some people are dicks online. but maybe their nice in person...my understanding its that their faking it. people are who they are online because they can get away with it. because we will never meet them. were not scared. what does this guy say about himself? huh? he isnt looking for sympathy hes explaining a situation. This is real life guys. this isnt the forums anymore. This is a real guy with a name with a sense of humor with a face and a voice. he is on the other side of that screen name...sick..REAL sick. were not talking about a build ..or any other type of inanimate object. were talking about the person who picked up your phone...who opened the door for you. who wasnt a douche in drive through. an he needs help. did he ask for help? nope. he was explaining a sitch. and its as simple as that. their are a couple things we can do here. not notice the phone dropped behind us..open the door while dropping all your stuff. get some customer screaming at you over a low quality mic. or we could see this guy again. we can help pay the bills. we can make his life miserable...because its probably hell right now. $2 $2000 does it matter? what if the phone goes out? bill gets overdue...never gets the call from the doc..never picks up the new PRX at the drug store...keeps taking the ones that dont do jack....get the idea? what if he has kids? his wife...his family...what about the house? heating? electric? water? easy to take it for granted...even if your like me and barely keeping up...i have $20 left to me for a week after everything...but thats more than him....what about pain? remember when you burned yourself on the fryer? broke your leg? first time u went swimming and couldnt breath? cut yourself wicked bad? what if you had that exact moment..over and over...and OVER again...everyday. for months...years i mean...at first it will be the bills overdue.....shut off...collectors...freezes....accounts closed....flags in databases....denial for assitance..morgage payment is late....house is seized....you getting the picture?...this gentelman is now our world...the guy is trapped under a ship..can you lift a ship? i cant...so we need to help. this isnt a SN this is a real person he breathes....eates suffers walks drives and talks..he is u me paul fit w1zz these forums..the code behind the database...their is allways a human behind it..and this could be him...why not...


----------



## theonedub (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm good for a small donation, just PM when the time comes.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 8, 2009)

As much as I would love to help out, I, like many others, am struggling to make ends meet as well.
And I know this is a very dire situation. And I believe Sol did a GREAT job explaining all of this and what it should mean.
We are dealing with a human. Not his rig, or a new build. But Him. The creator. The guy behind it all!
As I stated before, I wish I could help, but can not due to my own financial troubles.
But I do wish him the best! And his family! And hope all goes well from here on out!


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 8, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> As much as I would love to help out, I, like many others, am struggling to make ends meet as well.
> And I know this is a very dire situation. And I believe Sol did a GREAT job explaining all of this and what it should mean.
> We are dealing with a human. Not his rig, or a new build. But Him. The creator. The guy behind it all!
> As I stated before, I wish I could help, but can not due to my own financial troubles.
> But I do wish him the best! And his family! And hope all goes well from here on out!



Just wanting to help is all that matters really. Not everyone can, nor should everyone feel they have to. For those who would like to make a donation and are able to, just contact me.


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 8, 2009)

I am not involved in WCG at all, but do post on here. To be honest, my threads usually involve me asking for computer help, and you guys always give me more help and knowledge than I could ever hope for. When the details come out, I will pitch in, to help someone who is part of such a giving community


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 8, 2009)

SirJangly said:


> I am not involved in WCG at all, but do post on here. To be honest, my threads usually involve me asking for computer help, and you guys always give me more help and knowledge than I could ever hope for. When the details come out, I will pitch in, to help someone who is part of such a giving community



ah yes..... one day that was a great description of most of us here.

you will soon be full of knowledge and have the ability to help others as they once helped you.

i will say, even us who seem to know it all have problems we need help with from time to time.

im here to help in any way i can with computers, life, anything. thats what keeps me posting from day to day.... knowing that im helping someone else.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 8, 2009)

I will pitch in as well with what I can afford


----------



## hat (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm good for a small donation. Is there a paypal or something set up?


----------



## twilyth (Sep 8, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> ok... lemme know how we can do this and I'm in.



I'm probably one of the most suspicious people you'd be likely to meet.  Actually, we'd never meet - way too paranoid for that 'human interface' shit.  But the dude in question joined XS when I was still pretty active over there and think that was just over a year ago.  Even so, I always have an eye out for the 'long con' so even that wouldn't score too many points with me.  But there was at least one guy I know of from XS who is well respected and who actually paid the first dude a visit recently and believes he is legit.  So while I still might have some reservations I think the odds are pretty good that everything is as it appears to be.  Of course god, Jesus, his mom and all the angels in heaven could promise me something is real and I'd still want to know what their angle was - but that's just me.


----------



## stanhemi (Sep 8, 2009)

you can count on me i can't send a lot of money i'm still under a bankrupcty but it just money and i can get money later but for loonym later is too late.These now the time to make a gesture for a human being stop thinking about your i7 and other crunching rigs.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 8, 2009)

Shit, i dont know the guy, I have just read his thread in XS, my life has been tainted by that ugly festering disease, not myself but family and loved ones, but I'll temporarily come out of retirement to support this touching cause and contribute, just post when and how and i'll be in the queue.... better still, cause I am not around really, if someone organising it could PM me the details here i will ensure my E Mail subscription is enabled so I will recieve the e mail with the details, just to ensure i dont miss it.

If i can just help in some small way to his quality of life.....then that gives me quality of life!


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 8, 2009)

I've been in a financial bind lately myself... I mean broke.. If someone was to rob me they would just be practicing... I've really wanted an i7 to share the experience with all the i7 owners here with overclocking and stuff.. but way too expensive.. Then I heard about the i5.. they seem affordable and very overclockable... and today they came out! 

I ran over to Newegg.. well, browsed over to Newegg to start my i5 basket (wish basket).. hehehe So much to choose from.. then I thought to myself, "Let's head over to my favorite bank of knowledge Techpowerup! and good friends, for some help!"  

Then I seen this thread, and realized as bad as I have it... It could be worse... I still can't afford an i5 or i7, but I can afford to give a little for life... and a great person! Although, I've never met loonym or know him outside of WCG and XS... I do know he helped TPU become a great team! Thanks Loonym! 

Paulieg let me know when we have something setup. Thanks


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 9, 2009)

Let me know what i can do and Ill do it. Him and his little girl deserve better. I salute you Loonym for everything you have done and for your attitude toward this.


----------



## Duxx (Sep 9, 2009)

LAN party at loonym's house and we can throw him a big thank you party!   All kidding aside, I can only feel the pain he must go through and respect him in the absolute highest light possible.  Hope for the best and if we can help him out, let me know.  More than happy to help a fellow cruncher and a great person out in dire need.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2009)

I knew who this was about since I read it.   He's a great guy and I'm willing to contribute.  


Paul I'll shoot you a pm when I get home and Go from there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I certainly understand your concern. However, I started this thread right after I received a PM from him, and without asking if I can share any of his business. Like I said in the OP, this is just a idea, without any real direction yet. Oh, and this guy is legit alright...he helped the TPU WCG team get on it's feet.



I have a pm from loonym over at xs where he contacted me about meeting up.  He is planning on bringing his daughter down to south Florida in December.  He mentioned if his health allowed and it gave a brief description of his health issue.  This was nothing related to this thread so I can post it for those that are concerned about him being legit and this whole find raising idea as well.


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 30, 2009)

is anything set up on how to help this guy out? i dnt no him never been on the forum but the comunity on here is trustworthy i believe an ive had so much out of in my time here to if you guys say this bloke is legit an needs help then i buy it an whilst i crnt part with allot i willpart with what i can if you could pm me when things are up ill help all i can


----------



## Yukikaze (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't crunch. But I am thinking of starting since I've read his thread at XS and once I get back from vacation.

I will lend him monetary support as soon as the way to do it is determined, please let me know how to do so.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 30, 2009)

OK, let's keep this thread active. I'll be happy to take up a collection through this weekend, as long as people trust me with their cash. Loony will get every penny and then some. PM me with how much you'd like to donate, and I'll send you my paypal address.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2009)

Yukikaze it'll be an honor to have you crunch for us man.  It's for a good cause and plus it's a very friendly and fun way to have some competition among ourselves.   Your support is highly appreciated. 

Paul I have your paypal,  can I just paypal you the amount?


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 30, 2009)

I'd be willing to contribute.  A family member of mine just recently went through  Leukemia treatment for the past year.  

Regardless of meeting End's Meet, and struggling for funds, I found thing's that I could cut out of my monthly budget that let me contribute as much as possible without letting myself drown in debt.  Cutting out a coffee from DD for a week, or not buying lunch's and sock that away to contribute to a monthly donation. Every little bit helps with medical bill's.

Also, I'm not sure of what treatments he'll need, but being on a donor list to donate bone marrow, and donating blood is a great way to help without costing any money.  Even in the darkest times, that can be a little glimmer of hope..


Keep me posted via PM/IM or Skype on what is happening with this Paulie.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2009)

Speaking of treatment I think he posted over at xs which in fact I think fit posted it here, that he had gave up on treatment.  Not sure if it was money or not.  However, if that's the case we gonna hel him get his treatment  



Mike0409 said:


> I'd be willing to contribute.  A family member of mine just recently went through  Leukemia treatment for the past year.
> 
> Regardless of meeting End's Meet, and struggling for funds, I found thing's that I could cut out of my monthly budget that let me contribute as much as possible without letting myself drown in debt.  Cutting out a coffee from DD for a week, or not buying lunch's and sock that away to contribute to a monthly donation. Every little bit helps with medical bill's.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Speaking of treatment I think he posted over at xs which in fact I think fit posted it here, that he had gave up on treatment.  Not sure if it was money or not.  However, if that's the case we gonna hel him get his treatment



Yea i just read those, saying that it wasn't working.  There are a lot of different Chemo treatments, just have to find one that work's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2009)

That is true.  Does he know about this thread.  Maybe he can chime in and let us know how it's going???


----------



## twilyth (Sep 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Speaking of treatment I think he posted over at xs which in fact I think fit posted it here, that he had gave up on treatment.  Not sure if it was money or not.  However, if that's the case we gonna hel him get his treatment



If it's the post I'm thinking of, the decision was made because there didn't appear to be anything left to do that would have a good chance of being beneficial.  But don't quote me.  Read this a couple weeks ago I think.


----------



## hat (Sep 30, 2009)

Has this tree produced any fruit? I've never recieved a PM or seen anything about actually donating to the guy... only a bunch of talk coming from users saying that they are willing.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 30, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK, let's keep this thread active. I'll be happy to take up a collection through this weekend, as long as people trust me with their cash. Loony will get every penny and then some. PM me with how much you'd like to donate, and I'll send you my paypal address.



 I'll trust ya! PM'd for paypal info.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2009)

twilyth said:


> If it's the post I'm thinking of, the decision was made because there didn't appear to be anything left to do that would have a good chance of being beneficial.  But don't quote me.  Read this a couple weeks ago I think.



yeah I think it was that one, I just didn't remember the details and I was at work.  FIT posted it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2009)

hat said:


> Has this tree produced any fruit? I've never recieved a PM or seen anything about actually donating to the guy... only a bunch of talk coming from users saying that they are willing.



i just saw it today, and I was at work. I just got home and i'm PM'ing Paul now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2009)

Here is the PM i was talking about guys, for those that had their doubts, which is completely understandable I guess.  Also the link to what he posted over at XS, which was spotted by our very own FIT 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1542337&postcount=3213


----------



## theonedub (Sep 30, 2009)

Im ready with my (unfortunately small) donation.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 30, 2009)

OK guys. I zero'd my paypal account (except for my contribution) so that only the donated money will be in there, so there will be no question that he will receive all donated funds. I will collect until Sunday, then get the money to loony. My paypal addy is paulgow07@gmail.com. Please send me a PM to let me know you donated funds. Thanks everyone. Hopefully this will make a difference!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 30, 2009)

Just Pm'ed ya Paulieg

If I could cost wise, I would fold/crunch till the stuff falls apart.. But, due to it being very high for electric here.. no can do... But, that doesn't mean that I don't  "tip my hat" for everyone that can do it. 

Now, with that thrown out there. I'm all for throwing bones to this cause. Worry cause.

I hope he can get better. I've seen ton of personal pictures of him and the little girl.. almost makes you break down thinking of it.


----------



## Mike0409 (Oct 1, 2009)

YGPM Paulie.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 1, 2009)

Donations are already adding up. Keep them coming guys, for a fellow cruncher!!


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 1, 2009)

i wanna crunch but i dont no how an i only have one system leaving it on 24/7 to do this wont affect it will it


----------



## Duxx (Oct 1, 2009)

Ill send when I get home. Will you tell us the final donation?


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 1, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Ill send when I get home. Will you tell us the final donation?



Yes, I will announce a total before I send.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> i wanna crunch but i dont no how an i only have one system leaving it on 24/7 to do this wont affect it will it



Writing via my phone so I can't give you the link.  In the wcg subforum there is a how to, that'll tell ou howto set it up.   Wcg runs in the backgroun and is a low priority so ystem still performs well.   The life is not really reduced much at a.   Rig will still last a really long time.


----------



## Duxx (Oct 1, 2009)

I'll be sure and let my mom know that the money is being well spent ( I really should get my own paypal )  I'll try to get some more hopefully by the weekend.  Money sent to ya paulieg`!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey Paulieg, I've ask a friend to pitch in, and she agreed. So, tomorrow I'll let her know it's ready, and take up her money, and combined it with mine(she doesn't have paypal). Tomorrow, I'll send the total via paypal. Once complete, I'll send you a pm.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 1, 2009)

All right paulieg, I sent ya some cash.

may god bless him and may his daughter all ways have him in her heart.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 1, 2009)

You guys are awesome. Donations are really piling up!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2009)

Shit with the mess of rigs I had. In my house yesterday I forgot .   I'll get it to you today Paul


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 1, 2009)

Money has been sent Paulieg! yhpm.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who has been generous!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2009)

Money sent Paul, it was small, but it's all I can give right now.    Every little bit counts


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 2, 2009)

It's the thought that matters.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> It's all about the thought that matters.



that's why even if small I still donated.  I'm going through tough times man, but you can never be to broke when it concerns someones health


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 3, 2009)

Bump for a great cause!


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 3, 2009)

Paulieg, I PM'ed you and got no response.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Paulieg, I PM'ed you and got no response.



Paul shadedshu  

He's probably tring to figure out what to do with his money


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Paul shadedshu
> 
> He's probably tring to figure out what to do with his money



ouch, that's ruff man! really..

Cause you know, (he told me when I donated) that who ever gives the most, gets the pot right?! 

Yukikaze: if you need anything, Just pm someone that's contributed. We'll be able to tell ya whatever is needed. Or, should.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> ouch, that's ruff man! really..
> 
> Cause you know, (he told me when I donated) that who ever gives the most, gets the pot right?!
> 
> Yukikaze: if you need anything, Just pm someone that's contributed. We'll be able to tell ya whatever is needed. Or, should.



he can PM me, I can give him the necessary info.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> ouch, that's ruff man! really..
> 
> Cause you know, (he told me when I donated) that who ever gives the most, gets the pot right?!
> 
> Yukikaze: if you need anything, Just pm someone that's contributed. We'll be able to tell ya whatever is needed. Or, should.



NOW THAT IS RUFF!!!


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 3, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Paulieg, I PM'ed you and got no response.



Sorry man. I'm working on a 20 page research paper for grad school. I'm doing this in my "free" time, when I'm not working full time or taking care of my kids, so sometimes I forget or miss things.  Please resend your PM.



Cold Storm said:


> ouch, that's ruff man! really..
> 
> Cause you know, (he told me when I donated) that who ever gives the most, gets the pot right?!
> 
> Yukikaze: if you need anything, Just pm someone that's contributed. We'll be able to tell ya whatever is needed. Or, should.



You guys kill me...Quit breaking my balls, dammit.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> You guys kill me...Quite breaking my balls, dammit.





Wait... if I'm going to be grabbing nate's brain, why not...


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 3, 2009)

Awesome response so far guys, let's keep it going. Even a dollar or two will help!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 3, 2009)

remember, place it as a "personal" "gift" will make it to where we give "full" amount instead of Paypal grabbing their stuff!


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 3, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> remember, place it as a "personal" "gift" will make it to where we give "full" amount instead of Paypal grabbing their stuff!



Important point. Most people have been doing this though. Smart crowd we have around here.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 3, 2009)

Does this guy drink? also how much is a pint over there?

I'll buy a good pint if he wants it.

(I have no clue about how much i should donate)


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 3, 2009)

i wish i hadent gtten laid off id donate an entire paycheck this kinda stuff is just worth it. all i can do is fold and lets face it even if we find a cure for him. it will probably be uber expensive..but alas its all i cn do you have my prayers bud keep it real.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey i don't fold much any longer but i'm always willing to help the cause, let me know where to send some money and i'll paypal it, paulieg please send me a direct email if you can or get me on gtalk, or aim at exodusprime1337, my email exodusprime1337@gmail.com.  Thanx guys and i hope my donation helps


----------



## Kreij (Oct 3, 2009)

Paulieg (and everyone else),

I don't mean to sound calllous or uncaring, but if he has discontinued treatment because it is not working then giving money for more treatment is not the answer. As a person of faith, when God wants us home, we go no matter how hard we try to prevent it.

Why don't you set up a trust fund for his daughter and let us make sure she will have what she needs. I am not a student nor a starving artist and helping people is what life is all about.

May God bless and have mercy on them both.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 3, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Paulieg (and everyone else),
> 
> I don't mean to sound calllous or uncaring, but if he has discontinued treatment because it is not working then giving money for more treatment is not the answer. As a person of faith, when God wants us home, we go no matter how hard we try to prevent it.
> 
> ...



The money is for him to do with as he sees fit. Maybe medical bills that he doesn't want to saddle his family with, maybe for trust fund. Hell, maybe even to take his daughter on vacation. Whatever he uses it for is up to him, and I'm sure he will use it well.



exodusprime1337 said:


> Hey i don't fold much any longer but i'm always willing to help the cause, let me know where to send some money and i'll paypal it, paulieg please send me a direct email if you can or get me on gtalk, or aim at exodusprime1337, my email exodusprime1337@gmail.com.  Thanx guys and i hope my donation helps



Will do, as soon as I decide to take a break from this damn research paper. I'm so sick of graduate school.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 3, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Will do, as soon as I decide to take a break from this damn research paper. I'm so sick of graduate school.



not a problem, just let me know, i'm in your boat sir research paper on a sat, no good.  good luck with that and let me know when you are free, i'll be around all day.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 3, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> not a problem, just let me know, i'm in your boat sir research paper on a sat, no good.  good luck with that and let me know when you are free, i'll be around all day.



Just sent you a email and google talk invite.


----------



## computertechy (Oct 3, 2009)

my prayers go out to him and his family.

Paulie u have pm.


----------



## Duxx (Oct 4, 2009)

Tomorrows the big day!  Lets help a brotha out!  TTT


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 4, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Tomorrows the big day!  Lets help a brotha out!  TTT



Sure is man! Looking forward to the total, and hearing paulie, sending it out!


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 4, 2009)

Let's get those last minute donations in guys. Just a few hours left!!


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 4, 2009)

PayPal donation sent.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 4, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> PayPal donation sent.



Received. Thanks!


----------



## theonedub (Oct 4, 2009)

It will be great to see how much TPU was able to collect. Great idea Paulie and an outstanding effort guys


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 4, 2009)

I'll be sending the money and posting the total after Sunday Night football tonight.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 4, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'll be sending the money and posting the total after Sunday Night football tonight.



Awwww, I gotta stay up that late! lol.. Great stuff Paulieg!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 5, 2009)

For this cause, I don't think a Double bump will hurt!!! Just a bit to go!!!  Any last min adds?


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm getting ready to send the cash to Loony. We raised $325 total. Thanks to everyone who gave. I'm sure the cash will be put to good use in whatever way is most important to him. Great job guys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm getting ready to send the cash to Loony. We raised $325 total. Thanks to everyone who gave. I'm sure the cash will be put to good use in whatever way is most important to him. Great job guys!



Gives me a good feeling knowing I contributed to that amount 

Thanks Paul


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 5, 2009)

Thought I'd post this. Just so everyone knows where the money went...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Paul, we all did something great and I'm sure Jon will appreciate this a lot.   As far as Crunching, I said it once, i'll say it again f**k FPL (Florida Power & Light Company), I'll have something for you bastards to see when you come read my meter!


----------



## computertechy (Oct 5, 2009)

amazing total Paul , it feels really good for once contribute to something

i would fold as well, but my electric bills are just too high here in the UK


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 6, 2009)

Just want to thank everyone for giving whatever they could.

Loonym made a note to TPU [/url=http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=105364]here[/url]


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Just want to thank everyone for giving whatever they could.
> 
> Loonym made a note to TPU [/url=http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=105364]here[/url]



Holy crap, I didn't even get near crying during titanic  but that post Jon made didn't need much more.   Very touching, I had no idea he was doing that bad.  I would have gone on wAter for a week in order to donate a larger amount


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Holy crap, I didn't even get near crying during titanic  but that post Jon made didn't need much more.   Very touching, I had no idea he was doing that bad.  I would have gone on wAter for a week in order to donate a larger amount



I hear ya man! Water works where happening with myself.. like you said in his thread.. Worst part.. At work crying.. lol.. But, got women around!!!!

Now, how about us finding his daughter's birthday and doing something!? I'm up for it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I hear ya man! Water works where happening with myself.. like you said in his thread.. Worst part.. At work crying.. lol.. But, got women around!!!!
> 
> Now, how about us finding his daughter's birthday and doing something!? I'm up for it!



ohhh you can so count on me!!!!!


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 6, 2009)

Being half the world away means whatever I can do is usually limited to sending funds for whatever endeavor, but count me in for further things.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 6, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Being half the world away means whatever I can do is usually limited to sending funds for whatever endeavor, but count me in for further things.



All good man. I know we can work on anything that comes up next! TPU is a family, and I don't think it would ever break away from that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> All good man. I know we can work on anything that comes up next! TPU is a family, and I don't think it would ever break away from that.



you damn right it wont


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 6, 2009)

i feel a bit like ive missed the train im very skint with money an wont be able to send anything just yet, i never realised money was being sent to him so soon an now i feel like ive just been saying false promises. I can still send money carn't i when i have it?


----------

